#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  EPC Contracts -Oil & Gas Sector

## foxbat636

Dear Colleagues,


Please find below URL for a useful guide for "EPC Contracts -Oil & Gas Sector"

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EPC Contracts -Oil & Gas Sector

----------


## orangminyak

foxbat636, thank you for the excellent document.

----------


## enlightened

Excellent! Thanks for the info!

----------


## minnyo

Friends,

Can anybody help me to get this book,''Oil and Gas Exploration and Production;Reserve,Cost and Contracts''? Here is link for that book now[**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]]..I would like to have complete book. Any other books relating with Oil and Gas contracts are acceptable.

Thankfully

----------


## inzenjer

regards to all
it looks like that you are looking for something like this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
does anyone has Richardson cost estimation manuals like Process Plant Construction Cost Estimating Standards,
or Manual of Process Economic Evaluation, Technip edition 
inzenjer

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks


regards

----------


## f81aa

foxbat636, thanks

----------


## bharathanin

Thanks friend

----------


## viswanathankasi2

pl. upload again the link u have given is not working

----------


## victorlachica

Hi inzenjer  

Could you upload again the two links?

----------


## Washoo

Links are out of order. Pl upload again

----------


## collinz

Pls upload, thanks

----------


## sumon emam

waiting for the upload.

See More: EPC Contracts -Oil & Gas Sector

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Please upload the links once again  kindly respond. Many have requested for uploading of links till date no response

----------


## molly

i can't open it

----------


## foxbat636

Dear All,
Apologize, book has been uploaded to 4shared.

Enjoy

Regards

----------

